# Best stallion for my chestnut mare



## Berralracer72 (Oct 25, 2021)

aurorademagalhaesdc said:


> Hello!
> I have a 12yr old chestnut mare and I am planning on breeding her once she's retired. She is a very good jumper ( competed in 135 cm) and she is by a local breeder from here. Her father was quite a small horse but jumped the 7yr old young horse championship at 150.
> My mare is quite hot tempered, a very careful showjumper, very honest and brave (never stops). I am looking for a stallion that is also a good jumper ( jumping 140/145)
> to improve some of her flaws. It should be a bigger stallion, but not too much.
> ...


Well is there a certain breed or coat color your looking for? People might want to know that lol.I personally ride western and have never jumped any thing over half a berral 😂 Your mares super pretty tho!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Bump


----------

